# HYDROS OR AIR SUSPENSION



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

I DON'T NO IF I SHOULD GO WITH HYDROS OR AIR SUSPENSION ON A CIVIC


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Hydraulics! goes lower, goes higher, rides better, sounds cooler

What year civic?


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

its a 1993 i am trying 2 post pics but i dunno how 2


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

this da car


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

AIR CYLINDERS, KEEP HYDRAULICS OUT OF THIS WHITE TRUNK PLEASE! uffin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

i say go with air. nice ride..love the color


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Bag it


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jul 1 2008, 02:58 PM~10990568
> *Bag it
> *


you mean can it?


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

DONK IT BITCH ...............................ITS ABOUT TIME I SEE U HERE :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey man, get Hydrolics. I am getting them done by the guys that just did the "latest creation" There was a killer stereo in the back of that passat, and they worked around it.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jmcmurry_@Jul 1 2008, 03:10 PM~10990654
> *Hey man, get Hydrolics. I am getting them done by the guys that just did the "latest creation" There was a killer stereo in the back of that passat, and they worked around it.
> *


people who cannot spell them should not get them


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jul 1 2008, 04:06 PM~10990629
> *you mean can it?
> *


No, i mean install a clean ass air bag setup as opposed to installing hydraulics since it's a unibody and space may be an issue.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 1 2008, 02:09 PM~10990652
> *DONK IT BITCH  ...............................ITS ABOUT TIME I SEE U HERE :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


was up homi did u ordered da plaques


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 1 2008, 01:57 PM~10990029
> *this da car
> 
> 
> ...



i would install hydraulics with a simple 2 pumps 4 dump 4 accumulator setup. if not then i would if u havent already done it swap out the front and rear suspenion for tubular suspenion and bag it


----------



## jmcmurry (Jun 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2008, 01:16 AM~10995323
> *i would install hydraulics with a simple 2 pumps 4 dump 4 accumulator setup.  if not then i would if u havent already done it swap out the front and rear suspenion for tubular suspenion and bag it
> *


Hey man, I might have been spelling hydraulics wrong, but at least I can spell suspension.


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

My self ied put 2 pump, 4 dump, 3 group 31s batts @ 36v and 6 switch in, but if weight is a factor, put air in.


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Nice car, but spend the money on some spokes first. :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

JUICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  duh!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jmcmurry_@Jul 2 2008, 11:00 AM~10996934
> *Hey man, I might have been spelling hydraulics wrong, but at least I can spell suspension.
> *


im glad u can spell suspension. i left out an S while i was typing. boo hoo but can u build a suspension?


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

I WAN 2 PUT SOME SPOKES ON IT N PUT HYDRO'S BUT I DON'T NO IF IT WILL MESS UP MY BODY KIT


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO (May 2, 2007)

*F*CK IT!! HOP THAT BE**CH!!!*


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

Air ride


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Lose the Cotton.....


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

I THINK I AM GOING WITH HYDRO'S


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I dunno Imports IMO look better with Air Suspension/Air Cylinders.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

I can't believe we have all these air lovers on this hydraulic forum. Ban them all! :loco:


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 1 2008, 01:04 PM~10989593
> *I DON'T NO IF I SHOULD GO WITH HYDROS OR AIR SUSPENSION ON A CIVIC
> *


Lift it with Hydros... the rear of theat car is easy to bag but the front poses alot of problems with bags... so the easiest way to lift that car is hydros  

Go with a 2-Pump/4Dump setup with 4-Batteries or to save space and get the same moves go with a 1-Pump/8-valve manifold setup (my recommendation) for FBSS and lift/drop individual corners. Use 12" Cyl's in the back with full stack coil over (skinny euro/truck coils) make a "U" bracket at the bottom to bolt to factory bottom arm and cyl will slide through factory top strut mount with hole. Depending how you setup the front you can use 6" or 8" cyl's just make sure not to use reverse flow cyl's just use regular cyl's with port facing up and piston facing down.

Here's an example of an Accord we lifted back in 1995 :biggrin: 


















Single Pump, 8-Valve Manifold, 4-Batteries, FBSS and lift/drop individual corners, the car would even hop @ 12"-18"


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Jul 3 2008, 12:27 PM~11006296
> *Lift it with Hydros... the rear of theat car is easy to bag but the front poses alot of problems with bags... so the easiest way to lift that car is hydros
> 
> Go with a 2-Pump/4Dump setup with 4-Batteries or to save space and get the same moves go with a 1-Pump/8-valve manifold setup (my recommendation) for FBSS and lift/drop individual corners. Use 12" Cyl's in the back with full stack coil over (skinny euro/truck coils) make a "U" bracket at the bottom to bolt to factory bottom arm and cyl will slide through factory top strut mount with hole. Depending how you setup the front you can use 6" or 8" cyl's just make sure not to use reverse flow cyl's just use regular cyl's with port facing up and piston facing down.
> ...


THANX 4 DA ADVICE I THINK I AM GOING 2 DO DAT CAN I GET DA STUFF FROM DA INTERNET


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an 89 Civic Juiced, but I had air on it first & really didnt like it.

Used to have = 10 switches two-9 gallon tanks, two-3/4 horse compressors, & 4 3/8 inch 3 way fast valves, with air cylinders. 

what I didnt like about the air = air leaks in the lines, sticky valves, some times stayed open :uh: , and seals went bad in two air cylinders, so the car would come down :uh: 


Now Juiced with = 10 switches, two Hi Low Pumps, 4 Dumps, & 4 group 29 batterys.


what I like about the juice = faster, dont have to listen to those noisey air compressors, dont have to wait for the air tank to fill, and can go to a show near here and be the only import with juice & not air, like all the rest. 

dislikes so far = its very ruff on the lil car, and Im probably gonna break it in half, lol





heres my EF Civic  




and a shitty pic of my setup


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Jul 3 2008, 09:09 PM~11009734
> *I have an 89 Civic Juiced, but I had air on it first & really didnt like it.
> 
> Used to have = 10 switches two-9 gallon tanks, two-3/4 horse compressors, & 4 3/8 inch 3 way fast valves, with air cylinders.
> ...


NICE HONDA DOES IT GO HIGHER THEN AIR SUSPENSION


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i honestly have had both, however i know a few things now i didnt know then. air dosnt get that low, however sounds cool, both can ride good and bad too. reverse flow cylinders are straight up garbage they bend way to easily and to top it off the seals are always blowing even when the cylinder isnt bent. cce had a mini pump a while back ran off 12 volts and was made for imports such as hondas check with them for a kit...run triple seals also.


----------



## 4pumpedCL (Jun 2, 2002)

I would suggest hydraulics (of course). You could do a 1 pump w/ a 5dump manifold and have all the moves you need except lifting individual corners. Two gel cell batteries and 4 accumulators would be fine. Don't even think of this set up as a hopper, but a reliable way to have a great ride and adjustable suspension. With accumulators you don't need coils, just a pipe spacer around the cylinders. I'd do 8's in the front, 10's in the back and you can cut that pipe spacer to the right length so your body kit is 1/8" from the ground all around. In my 10 years of experience messing with Honda suspension, they are very juice friendly and the install should be quite simple. Check out www.artofnoize.com for a ton of juice installs in Euros.

-Aaron
Art of Noize


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

:yes: Accumulators will help out the harsh ride, especially on these small cars. Also condiser coil choice. The little cars do not need the heavy coils a larger American car or hopper would.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedCL_@Jul 4 2008, 07:28 AM~11011706
> *I would suggest hydraulics (of course).  You could do a 1 pump w/ a 5dump manifold and have all the moves you need except lifting individual corners.  Two gel cell batteries and 4 accumulators would be fine.  Don't even think of this set up as a hopper, but a reliable way to have a great ride and adjustable suspension.  With accumulators you don't need coils, just a pipe spacer around the cylinders.  I'd do 8's in the front, 10's in the back and you can cut that pipe spacer to the right length so your body kit is 1/8" from the ground all around.  In my 10 years of experience messing with Honda suspension, they are very juice friendly and the install should be quite simple.  Check out www.artofnoize.com for a ton of juice installs in Euros.
> 
> -Aaron
> ...


THANX HOMES


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

i would definetely choose hydros over air ride, had my acura tl, bagged for 3 years, and hated it, always had to wait for the tanks to fill up, and i loved playing with the switches, and didnt get much lift, especially after i put 20s on it, was barely clearing the tire, so i decided to juice it and went with a 4 pumper, and 8 inch cylinders in front and 12s in the back, and it lays the same, gets up way higher, and always hits a move, havent had any leaks or any problems, a hydro setup is problem free if installed right, if installed wrong, expect problems, and run accumalators not springs, and regular cylinders not reverse flow. heres a pic of my acura locked up
















and here it is layed out


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2008, 03:25 AM~11016243
> *i would definetely choose hydros over air ride, had my acura tl, bagged for 3 years, and hated it, always had to wait for the tanks to fill up, and i loved playing with the switches, and didnt get much lift, especially after i put 20s on it, was barely clearing the tire, so i decided to juice it and went with a 4 pumper, and 8 inch cylinders in front and 12s in the back, and it lays the same, gets up way higher, and always hits a move, havent had any leaks or any problems, a hydro setup is problem free if installed right, if installed wrong, expect problems, and run accumalators not springs, and regular cylinders not reverse flow. heres a pic of my acura locked up
> 
> 
> ...




Damn that bitch is hott !!!!

your gonna have to send me some pics of the hood & trunk hinges, my hood flips forward & my trunk flips backward, but id like to do something different.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Juice it with accumulators...


Not a honda but it's juiced:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres some pics of it hitting 3 wheel.
























heres the setup, before, it is getting redone right now, going down to 2 pumps, and fiberglassing the trunk, and adding more components to the trunk, should be done this week, and ill post up some pics


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Uni-body Drop, Custom Spindles, Tubbed Front & Back, Custom Tube Towers, 2 pumps 10 switch & It 3 Wheel's, Full Shave (EVERYTHING)


----------



## elchapin (Apr 8, 2005)

I say go with hydros you will wish you had gone with hydros if u go with bags. Bags are slow and don't let you slam and raise your car as with hydros


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:angry: Bags for ****,Go with Juice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 5 2008, 01:25 AM~11016243
> *i would definetely choose hydros over air ride, had my acura tl, bagged for 3 years, and hated it, always had to wait for the tanks to fill up, and i loved playing with the switches, and didnt get much lift, especially after i put 20s on it, was barely clearing the tire, so i decided to juice it and went with a 4 pumper, and 8 inch cylinders in front and 12s in the back, and it lays the same, gets up way higher, and always hits a move, havent had any leaks or any problems, a hydro setup is problem free if installed right, if installed wrong, expect problems, and run accumalators not springs, and regular cylinders not reverse flow. heres a pic of my acura locked up
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS A NICE RIDE HOW MUCH DID U SPEND ON DA SET UP


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

98 honda civic with hydros at the end (and wire wheels)


Cut and paste

http://lowrider.automotive.com/video/62026...ideo/index.html


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i guess it depends what your trying to accomplish; 
alot of motherfuckers building tuners that i know prefer air because it takes up less space and is less wieght in most applications (most people i know are trying to keep their shit as light as possible). 
it looks like your trunk is already packed so it would be harder to fit a decent hydro setup in without tearing apart your sub setup


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Good point..
I Love Hydraulics But Air Is Hot Too


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

HYDROS ARE THE ONLY!!! WAY TO GO BAGS SUCK


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 6 2008, 10:12 PM~11025942
> *THAT IS A NICE RIDE HOW MUCH DID U SPEND ON DA SET UP
> *


setup ran me over 3000, i cant remember exactly, but the pumps ran around, 1800, then i uprgraded the check valves, slow downs, and the accumalators at the time were 150 a piece much cheaper now, so those were 600 and the batteries were 150 each another 600, and i got the solonoid blocks, so a little over 3000 and that dont include misc items, power wire, metal, and definetely dont include the labor, so it was a pricey setup. but well worth it.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 7 2008, 10:07 PM~11034605
> *setup ran me over 3000, i cant remember exactly, but the pumps ran around, 1800, then i uprgraded the check valves, slow downs, and the accumalators at the time were 150 a piece much cheaper now, so those were 600 and the batteries were 150 each another 600, and i got the solonoid blocks, so a little over 3000 and that dont include misc items, power wire, metal, and definetely dont include the labor, so it was a pricey setup. but well worth it.
> *


u got it all from show time hydraulics


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchapin_@Jul 6 2008, 07:52 PM~11024869
> *I say go with hydros you will wish you had gone with hydros if u go with bags. Bags are slow and don't let you slam and raise your car as with hydros
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of set up do u have homi


----------



## elchapin (Apr 8, 2005)

all red's pump's and cylinders


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchapin_@Jul 9 2008, 03:02 PM~11048643
> *all red's pump's and cylinders
> 
> 
> ...


u got a 2 pump set up


----------



## elchapin (Apr 8, 2005)

yep 2 pump if u look at the pick you can make out the other pump I will get better pics later


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchapin_@Jul 10 2008, 10:28 AM~11055394
> *yep 2 pump if u look at the pick you can make out the other pump I will get better pics later
> *


what size cylinders do u have


----------



## elchapin (Apr 8, 2005)

6's all around


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I build euro strut setups with swivel mounts....
Any Vehicle

Albany New York
[email protected]


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 11 2008, 04:36 AM~11062285
> *I build euro strut setups with swivel mounts....
> Any Vehicle
> 
> ...


thanx i will let u no when i am going 2 get them


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elchapin_@Jul 10 2008, 02:46 PM~11057658
> *6's all around
> *


how did u make it do 3 wheel


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 Yo,I got some Cylinders that came off a 98 Civic. Said to fit right up on any were from 98-2002 Honda Civics

I just don't have the spings any more.

Here somes pics for you


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

heres my wifeys car on spokes and lifts. we didnt care if noone liked it, as long as she did and it wasn't another import  all REDS-2 pump 4 batts 2 accums for the back, 8's all around. these are old pix, all the leafing was redone, and the batts where painted. as of last weekend its rollin on stock susp. again cause of the baby, set up is still in though


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jul 14 2008, 08:18 PM~11088761
> *:0 Yo,I got some Cylinders that came off a 98 Civic. Said to fit right up on any were from 98-2002 Honda Civics
> 
> I just don't have the spings any more.
> ...


but mines a 93 will they fit da car


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11089153
> *heres my wifeys car on spokes and lifts. we didnt care if noone liked it, as long as she did and it wasn't another import  all REDS-2 pump 4 batts 2 accums for the back, 8's all around. these are old pix, all the leafing was redone, and the batts where painted. as of last weekend its rollin on stock susp. again cause of the baby, set up is still in though
> 
> 
> ...


it looks nice how much did u spend on da set up


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11089949
> *it looks nice how much did u spend on da set up
> *


For everything but the batts. we spent about $1200 :biggrin: homie hook up


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

but mines a 93 will they fit da car 

it should,let me get back to you on that. I'll ask the guy that it from


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Thats Wrong...The 96-2000 Honda Civic Suspensions are the same..

Not 98-2002


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 16 2008, 04:50 AM~11101061
> *Thats Wrong...The  96-2000 Honda Civic Suspensions are the same..
> 
> Not 98-2002
> *


how much are u selling them for


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I build them from scratch..Any car with struts..

$1000 and up for all 4 struts ready to bolt in


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 6 2008, 10:25 AM~11021264
> *Uni-body Drop,  Custom Spindles, Tubbed Front & Back, Custom Tube Towers, 2 pumps 10 switch &  It 3 Wheel's, Full Shave (EVERYTHING)
> 
> 
> ...


i bet i have seen you post this car atleast a dozen times a day for the last month or so :cheesy: 



go take some new pictures homie. and fix that camber issue in the rear


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

There is nothing to build with honda struts...you just bolt a donut to the top of the car, and cut off the factory fork and the back, drill a hole in it and bolt it to the stroke. Up front same think instrad of a fork it's a mini-deep cup. Pipe spacer over the cylinder, run accumulators and it's done. Cost = 4 cylinders (8's, 10's), 4 donuts, 2 mini-deep cups, and 4 pipe sleeves that you cut for length. Done.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Not all cars are the same...

Some strut's are designed to twist and move when you steer the car..
Tie rod connections and sway bar connections that hold the whole front suspension together connect to the strut!!!! (not on the honda but on many cars)

I offer quality by design ... I use unique parts and offer quality paint ready dependable assemblies for people that don't want to build there own

It's dangerouse to do it incorrectly....

I will post pics the next time i build some..



Quality fabricated direct fit euro struts...ANY CAR


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have posted the car a bunch of times..... What's your point?

Isn't that what you do on this forum?

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII+Jul 17 2008, 08:15 AM~11110022-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was my point homie.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 17 2008, 05:43 AM~11109909
> *I build them from scratch..Any car with struts..
> 
> $1000 and up for all 4 struts ready to bolt in
> *


dam 1000 is alot for just building the struts, and 1000 and up, dam how up does the price go, hondas are a piece of cake, any one can do those, and mcpherson, which is the special one u are referring to, is just a swivel fitting, still piece of cake, i do full installs for less than 1000 including building the struts, and mounting pumps, batteries, in a custom rack, not just spanked like everybody else, but unique, symmetrical, and show stopping. 

and tre five will tell u, they both pieces of cake, and u have to be a dumbass, to fuck them up. or a bad welder, worse case scenario have someone weld them for u.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

If your a DIY then that can work....Many people do not do it themselves and shouldn't..

Anyone who is a big boy and owns there own shop, please let me know what you charge for custom 1 off parts like euro struts... Include all your cost...

If you owned a shop and had employees a mortgage (not rent) , light bills and more overhead then your moms free garage... You will/would charge $1000 for top of the line work as well.
It's not just about how much the product costs...


I have to pay the bills or close the doors.... Anyone who is a business owner ..or an adult with real bills knows what im talking about...


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 Quality fabricated direct fit euro struts...ANY CAR

So what about my Ride? :biggrin: 


You Ever done something new yet,Beside a Honda??


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I have done many front and all wheel drive cars... take your pick.. 
Yes i have done scions


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Yo got any pics of them Scions?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

I would do the entire install for $1000. That comes with mounts for any car. (well, almost any car) You buy the parts though. Let me know if you need pics.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 21 2008, 10:38 AM~11139167
> *I would do the entire install for $1000. That comes with mounts for any car. (well, almost any car) You buy the parts though. Let me know if you need pics.
> *


where u at


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 20 2008, 06:53 AM~11131092
> *If your a DIY then that can work....Many people do not do it themselves and shouldn't..
> 
> Anyone who is a big boy and owns there own shop, please let me know what you charge for custom 1 off parts like euro struts... Include all your cost...
> ...



i am both of those. and like the other guy said i will juice hondas all day long for a grand in labor. shit i have made many of honda strutts for guys for free. just to see them juice them and not bag it.... i guess thats why i have more friends than customers.. but thats ok with me


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 22 2008, 03:16 PM~11151422
> *where u at
> *


AZ. I only do the lowered car stuff though. No hoppers.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 20 2008, 04:53 AM~11131092
> *If your a DIY then that can work....Many people do not do it themselves and shouldn't..
> 
> Anyone who is a big boy and owns there own shop, please let me know what you charge for custom 1 off parts like euro struts... Include all your cost...
> ...


first of all, i dont live with momma, so now thats out the way, and yes i do have a shop, and real bills, and im a adult, and u want to talk about mortgage, i pay 2800 for my shop, and 3800 for my 6 bedroom, 3800 sq feet house, and that dont include utilities, i have my own shop, and although im not a millionaire, i can afford to do full installs for 1000 why, because i knock them out in a few days, thats why, not a month like most shops, now do 10 to 20 a month, and u know what im talking about, so if u charging 1000 just for struts, what u charging for whole kits installs, 3000 plus customer buys parts, dam good luck on that, its a competetive market out there, u cant rip people off, just because u think you are the best there is other people out there that do good work, for a good price, and theres there people out there who do shitty work,u do good work, and u will be in business along time, ive been in business for over 8 years, and i dont do much advertising, most of my business is word of mouth, and people who see my cars at shows, so good luck on your wack ass prices, and dont come on here and try to insult people u must not be doing to well, in your business since u come on here and try to jack threads, and advertise on everyone elses, i dont have to do it, i come on here and give props to other people who do what i do, ever seen dereks or art of noize hydraulic installs, fucking top notch, problem free leak free, and much less than what u charge, and they out the garage, ever seen my installs, been hitting switchs for over 4 years with my personal car without a single leak or problem, what have u done, can we see some pics, probably not right.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I

I was not talking to anyone directly..
I think your installs looks great...
I'm on here trying to pick up more knowledge and network with like minded people.
I build custom cars .. I go to shows.. Im in a club... 
Im not sure why you thought i was talking directly to you... I Wasn't.... 
I never said i was the best... Im sure im not

Your the best installer with the best prices 

Im sure your house is bigger then mine (your mortgage is)
Im sure you weld better then me 
Im sure your shop has cooler tools then mine 
Im sure your installs are more dependable then mine

I'm from the capitol of New York... The Market Is Much Differant Then Other Areas

I dont need to prove anything to anyone...


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

clairfbeeIII, I don't think you mean harm to anyone, let's just see some more pics of your work. Let's see the setup of your civic, etc.. Pics are the real way to show someone's ability (at least on the net), and that will help you gain clout on here at least, especially since you have a shop.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

civics gone man i wish i took more pics of it.. Im trying to get some from friends..
Im building a few cars now and will be posting up a bunch of pics

Finishing a roof on our shop and will finish work on cars/post pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by trefive+Jul 23 2008, 07:59 AM~11156792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck that!! if you have got to show pictures just to prove how cool or reputable you are. i am sorry but that's just ghey :uh: 

pictures are a must if your selling something, but not to be cool.

its the internet. alot of people take shit wrong anyways, i bet if we were all at a park kicking it and homeboy rolled up in that funny little honda we would all welcome him. damn sure wouldn't put a plaque in his hands. but he would get respected for his personality and fabricating ability. 

unless he was being a dick. :cheesy:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Im building an impala now ..(for myself) and think it will get more respect


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 1 2008, 12:04 PM~10989593
> *I DON'T NO IF I SHOULD GO WITH HYDROS OR AIR SUSPENSION ON A CIVIC
> *


YO BRO DO WHAT YOU WANT RS HYDRAULICS GOT IT ALL .
WE ALSO CAN MAKE YOUR CAR DO THREE WHEELS ON AIR . JUST CHECK OUT OUR WEB SITE AIRLOCKUPS.COM OR RSHYDRAULICS.COM ANY QUESTIONS
[email protected] :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Clairifbee or whatever it is.....


You have a way of pissing people off. Maybe you should clean up your posts, or go away. You say your here to help people and learn and whatever, but you always end up pissing people off.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11089153
> *heres my wifeys car on spokes and lifts. we didnt care if noone liked it, as long as she did and it wasn't another import  all REDS-2 pump 4 batts 2 accums for the back, 8's all around. these are old pix, all the leafing was redone, and the batts where painted. as of last weekend its rollin on stock susp. again cause of the baby, set up is still in though
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S COOL ASS CAR I GOT A NISSAN ALTIMA TOO , LIFTED AND ON D's


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

go hydros for sure, got them on my zx2 took me and a friend 2days that was taking off the struts welding them up for cylinders and installin it all


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 23 2008, 05:25 AM~11156702
> *I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I
> 
> I was not talking to anyone directly..
> ...


pick up more knowledge, all u seem to do on here, is advertise in other peoples forum, havent seen u say thanks for the knowledge, just advertise, every post has been advertising, and u might not have talked to me directly, but u were including me in your comment, since it was after mine, talking about if u were not in mommas garage, what the fuck does that mean, mommas garage, im almost 30 been out of mommas garage for a while. and u dont need to prove anything to anyone neither does anyone else, but our pictures do the talking, so far all u have done is bullshittted and advertised, havent posted no pics, u have no pics of a car that u say is yours, and u built, shit i have a million pics of my car, before and after, and during, when u build a car, 99 percent of the time u take pics, especially when its yours, especially when u doing as much fab work as u say u did, then u have no pics of customers cars, i agree with the last person, u dont have to post pics, to prove anything, but putting your money where your mouth is does help, instead of just bullshitting, your comment didnt was directed to just me, but i felt like i was included, so my comment was directed to u. And that i wont bullshit about. and i also build custom cars and go to shows, 30 shows a year, so we in the same boat, u aint no better than me, just like im no better than u, the difference is, i dont come on here and disprespect other peoples topics, u do. i dont come on here and give out wack out prices u do. i guess u in new york, how many people pay those prices out there, u havent shown u do any work out there just talked about it. just wondering if u charge 1000 to make struts, and the person buys the materials, what is your price on a full install. ????????? i would really like to know. not just a bullshit answer, the truth.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Please point out (quote)where i disrespected you .... 
I really try and go out of my way not to disrespect anyone and i want to make sure that i don't. 

Also if you re-read my post ... I never said you were living at home.. 
I dont even know you.. the way you have no idea who i am.. 
I was explaining that business is business ..... Many people on here dont have shops, Have never had to worry about paying help and keeping the lights on... Thats it.....

im going to stop responding to this thread and will post pics of my work on the project forum.
Then you can talk shit about my work!!!
Im all about people telling me why and how my work could be better.... I welcome any and all positive or negative critiquing....

Good Building To All :cheesy:


----------



## luciferi (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 16 2008, 03:50 AM~11101061
> *Thats Wrong...The  96-2000 Honda Civic Suspensions are the same..
> 
> Not 98-2002
> *


The suspension shown looks to be accord, so 98-02 would be accurate. 

You supposedly owned a civc, why can't you tell what the suspension looks like? 

$1000? I wonder how much it will be when figure out what your doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jul 23 2008, 08:43 PM~11162868
> *go hydros for sure, got them on my zx2 took me and a friend 2days that was taking off the struts welding them up for cylinders and installin it all
> 
> 
> ...


i am not big on euros AT ALL but this thing is tight. what year is it.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jul 24 2008, 05:08 AM~11166191
> *Please point out (quote)where i disrespected you ....
> I really try and go out of my way not to disrespect anyone and i want to make sure that i don't.
> 
> ...



Here is my critique. Save yourself. Stop posting on this website. No one likes anything you have to say.


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

GROW UP 
My work speaks for itself


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

good point ... your so right


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey thanks for the PM. I responded. Maybe you should take your own advice, and do some growing up of your own.


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

He may need to ask a lot to build struts because he is a victim of this economy...and his club is called "Poor Boyz."


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Jul 24 2008, 12:59 PM~11167696
> *i am not big on euros AT ALL but this thing is tight.  what year is it.
> *



02 ford zx2


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jul 23 2008, 06:43 PM~11162868
> *go hydros for sure, got them on my zx2 took me and a friend 2days that was taking off the struts welding them up for cylinders and installin it all
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of set up do u have on da ride


----------



## Ranger_layin_doors (May 18, 2008)

ok, correct me if im wrong but we're on this topic to help someone with their car, not argue and carry on. we build cars to our own specs, not to argue about stuff that doesnt matter, we build our dreams, now i know my truck may look like shit to some right now and maby even when its done, but to be honest i really could care less.

my personal opinion is juice man, i just did my first juice setup on my truck 4 months ago and i love it, used to have bags and now i think bags are kinda worthless, i can lay doors on 20's, and clear them by 3 inches easy. btw i sold the 20's like a week ago so in one pic i got stockers, i should have some good lifted and layed pics tomorrow.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ranger_layin_doors_@Jul 25 2008, 02:45 AM~11175569
> *ok, correct me if im wrong but we're on this topic to help someone with their car, not argue and carry on. we build cars to our own specs, not to argue about stuff that doesnt matter, we build our dreams, now i know my truck may look like shit to some right now and maby even when its done, but to be honest i really could care less.
> 
> my personal opinion is juice man, i just did my first juice setup on my truck 4 months ago and i love it, used to have bags and now i think bags are kinda worthless, i can lay doors on 20's, and clear them by 3 inches easy. btw i sold the 20's like a week ago so in one pic i got stockers, i should have some good lifted and layed pics tomorrow.
> ...


dats a nice truck


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Ranger_layin_doors_@Jul 25 2008, 05:45 AM~11175569
> *ok, correct me if im wrong but we're on this topic to help someone with their car, not argue and carry on. we build cars to our own specs, not to argue about stuff that doesnt matter, we build our dreams, now i know my truck may look like shit to some right now and maby even when its done, but to be honest i really could care less.
> 
> my personal opinion is juice man, i just did my first juice setup on my truck 4 months ago and i love it, used to have bags and now i think bags are kinda worthless, i can lay doors on 20's, and clear them by 3 inches easy. btw i sold the 20's like a week ago so in one pic i got stockers, i should have some good lifted and layed pics tomorrow.
> ...


where in ga u at


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KANDY_PAINT_@Jul 25 2008, 04:09 AM~11175367
> *what kind of set up do u have on da ride
> *



Reds old school pumps 2pump 4 dump with accums on all 4 corners no springs 4 batteries running 48v, 8in cylinders in the front and 10s in the rear










the struts cylinders i have 


















other strut cylinder setups


----------



## Ranger_layin_doors (May 18, 2008)

Habersham, pretty much in helen


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Jul 26 2008, 10:31 PM~11187813
> *Reds old school pumps 2pump 4 dump with accums on all 4 corners no springs  4 batteries running 48v, 8in cylinders in the front and 10s in the rear
> 
> 
> ...


where did u get da set up n how much did u spend


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

i got the setup off a friend for 500 then i had to buy the batteries and make the struts so they hold the cylinders


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Jul 14 2008, 08:51 PM~11089153
> *heres my wifeys car on spokes and lifts. we didnt care if noone liked it, as long as she did and it wasn't another import  all REDS-2 pump 4 batts 2 accums for the back, 8's all around. these are old pix, all the leafing was redone, and the batts where painted. as of last weekend its rollin on stock susp. again cause of the baby, set up is still in though
> 
> 
> ...


yo bRO i love that nissan, here's a picture of mine,








it's not done yet , i've been taking 1st place for street euro , i'm bagged f,b,s,s
on D's ,


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

king of the streets 
here at rs hydraulics 
701 kings row 
san jose ca 95112
august 31 2008
12pm to 5pm 
give me a call for info
( 408 ) 971 - 9888


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

^^^^^ lame advertising in a thread.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

job well done brotherz .


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:0 yea my pumps are 4 sale :biggrin: 

$350.00 Shipped any wer ein the U.S.A :thumbsup: 

ALL Chrome CCEHydraulics Street pumps


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 10 2008, 05:48 PM~11308549
> *:0 yea my pumps are 4 sale  :biggrin:
> 
> $350.00 Shipped any wer ein the U.S.A  :thumbsup:
> ...


just da pumps n da dumps


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Aug 10 2008, 06:48 PM~11308549
> *:0 yea my pumps are 4 sale  :biggrin:
> 
> $350.00 Shipped any wer ein the U.S.A  :thumbsup:
> ...


didn't you just get that stuff hooked up ???


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

thats all da imports dat are juiced?


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

heres my redone setup in my import. 2 pump showtime setup, with 2 zex nitrous bottles.


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11425891
> *heres my redone setup in my import. 2 pump showtime setup, with 2 zex nitrous bottles.
> 
> 
> ...


looks real nice homie


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Aug 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11425891
> *heres my redone setup in my import. 2 pump showtime setup, with 2 zex nitrous bottles.
> 
> 
> ...


COOL ASS SETUP BRO ......


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

yo homie go wit hydros it would look bad ass mymboy rudy jus did a 4 door civic @ r shop real clean set ups check it out www.lowrider-connection.net good prices 2!


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

thanx for the heads up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

GOOD WORK


----------



## KANDY_PAINT (Aug 8, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

stop bumping this post until you actually do it


----------

